
IHeartMedia finally files for Chapter 11 - chris725
https://www.pacermonitor.com/public/case/23939022/IHeartMedia,_Inc
======
chris725
Here's the petition:
[https://www.pacermonitor.com/view/VV5HEOI/IHeartMedia_Inc__t...](https://www.pacermonitor.com/view/VV5HEOI/IHeartMedia_Inc__txsbke-18-31274__0001.0.pdf?mcid=tGEZDS)

and SVP Brian Coleman's Declaration with all the details:
[https://www.pacermonitor.com/view/RKX3SCQ/IHeartMedia_Inc__t...](https://www.pacermonitor.com/view/RKX3SCQ/IHeartMedia_Inc__txsbke-18-31274__0025.0.pdf?mcid=tGEZDS)

